# Can you iron plastisol prints?



## amabara (Sep 3, 2009)

can shirts printed with plastisol ink be ironed afterwards?
i was reading this --> Water-based Ink for Printing which said that the ink would run after be introduced to high heat again.. so yeah

thanks in advance


----------



## kmapparel (Jul 15, 2008)

The shirt can be ironed, but the print cannot. It is true -- Iron a plastisol print and the ink will smear.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ironing inside out works.


----------



## T-Shirt Lady (Dec 18, 2008)

This may not apply to your situation, but I thought it might be a good place to add it:

If you're wanting to heat press after screen printing plastisol, my experience has been that I can cover the plastisol with a teflon sheet and it doesn't appear to affect it at all. We print crest designs on shirts for a restaurant and then press vinyl names on them. I place the shirt in position, put the vinyl in place, cover all with a teflon sheet and press. 

Hint: If your backing from the vinyl covers any part of the plastisol, it will leave a "seam" or line in the ink. Also, when removing the teflon sheet, be sure to wait a second or two and lift carefully, don't drag the sheet off. The ink will be sticky from getting hot again, so take care not to smear it at this point.


----------



## Michael Phipps (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, covering the print with something (even newsprint) or turning it inside out makes it possible to iron it. Be warned that it still might affect the print (by making it smoother). I actually use ironing as one step in one of my more complicated shirts. I flash cure the layer, put a piece of newsprint over it, and then iron it. This way the print comes out nice and smooth (it's a fairly thick print on a dark shirt), but it's time consuming to do for every shirt!


----------



## T-Shirt Lady (Dec 18, 2008)

This also makes it possible for adding the ever popular (in Oklahoma anyway) rhinestones to your printed design.


----------



## amabara (Sep 3, 2009)

oh, ok thanks. btw you all are awesome for replying so promptly; this is the only forum i've been on where everyone is so helpful 

if that is so, then why are plastisol prints so popular? I dont have anything agianst plastisol but i'm suprised a customer never complained about ruining their shirt while ironing it. but then agian do people even iron tshirts?

thanks for the help i really appreciate it.
now if only i know whether to get plastisol or water-based inks...


----------



## amabara (Sep 3, 2009)

another question, sorry..
if plastisol cannot be ironed, then is it an appropriate ink to do all-over prints/designs with?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Who irons anymore? 

Plastisol is popular because it is durable, vibrant and versatile.

It is not good for all over printing, not because of ironing, but because it is not breathable. An all over plastisol print can get very hot and retain moisture.


----------



## david90262 (Dec 1, 2009)

My plastisol technique will not smear when you iron the ink! I was having the same issue during my printing tests with Plastisol inks. I figured I wasn't flash curing it long enough. I was doing 4 inches away from the flash dryer for 1 minute on a white t-shirt and 1 hit of color for design. I experimented with 3 inches away and 2min. 30sec. for curing and this worked! THIS DOES NOT BURN THE T-SHIRT and the ink will note smear afterwards when you iron on it. Do some tests for yourself and see how long you can keep your flash dryer without burning the t-shirt. This works for me and I've been able to iron directly on the design with NO smearing! My prints are large too!


----------



## SnapGraphics (Dec 21, 2010)

T-Shirt Lady said:


> This may not apply to your situation, but I thought it might be a good place to add it:
> 
> If you're wanting to heat press after screen printing plastisol, my experience has been that I can cover the plastisol with a teflon sheet and it doesn't appear to affect it at all. We print crest designs on shirts for a restaurant and then press vinyl names on them. I place the shirt in position, put the vinyl in place, cover all with a teflon sheet and press.
> 
> Hint: If your backing from the vinyl covers any part of the plastisol, it will leave a "seam" or line in the ink. Also, when removing the teflon sheet, be sure to wait a second or two and lift carefully, don't drag the sheet off. The ink will be sticky from getting hot again, so take care not to smear it at this point.


The teflon adds a gloss finish to plastisol. I have some sirts that have a very defined shine to them after using teflon and other after using heat do not. Just an FYI.


----------



## antonyo (Jul 10, 2012)

T-Shirt Lady said:


> This also makes it possible for adding the ever popular (in Oklahoma anyway) rhinestones to your printed design.


.............never thought of that. good idea !!!


----------



## FRACTURE (Aug 30, 2007)

I use a heat gun to cure my shirts and after I use the heat gun I place parchment paper on top of it and use an iron to set the ink in. Works amazing it is a lil time consuming but gives it a great smooth print.


----------

